# 2007 Rabbit reliability/chain tensioner nightmare a reality?



## impreza_punk (Feb 11, 2008)

Alright I am strongly considering an 07 Rabbit with roughly 70-80k miles. From my understanding it has the BGP engine. I have been digging through threads reading about the chain tensioner issue and it certainly seems predominant in the 05-06 models.
Have there been cases of the chain tensioner or chain expanding in 2007 models? Would an aftermarket kit (I've heard ECS makes one) fix the problem and around how much do they run to install? Some threads state that 07+ were updated to fix the problem while other threads state just 08+, any clarity on that would be great.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

From what I know, the problem should have been fixed by either all '07 models or was fixed in '07. Changing the timing chain and tensioner is a pain. That is the reason that many, including myself rather change the engine.

Overall I would say that the '07 engine is safe, but more people on this forum with more technical expertise and experience can tell you for sure.....


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

They fixed it in '06, but had to go back again in '08 and make another fix. I'd pass on it if I were you.

'07 failures are less likely but still a very real concern. Go '08 or above on the 2.5L.

Also stay away from the 2.0t FSI engine. Cam follower failures, timing gear/belt failures, fuel pump failures, sludge issues.

TSI engines are fine. 

I thin the 2.slow engine is a good bet in any Golf still.


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

*FV-QR*

i have an 07 with a bit of chain noise. nothing crazy like a VR that needs them, but the noise is still there. 53k miles...


----------



## impreza_punk (Feb 11, 2008)

Went to take a look at it and couldn't resist. Listened as closely as I possibly could and it sounded and felt very strong with no alarming noise. Owner seemed to be very maintenance conscious so I figured I'd roll the dice on it. At least with the 2011's still running the BGQ motor there is a viable option should the unfortunate timing chain tensioner monster rear its ugly head.
Now I just gotta change my avatar to a bunny :wave:

Thanks to all who posted!


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

heh you don't even want to know everything you gotta pull to pull the lower timing case


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Meh. '06 Rabbit with 66K. No chain issues. I bought the car basically half the price of new in 2010 with 36K. If the timing chain issue comes up, I'll get a new car. I do have to change the water pump already, though.


----------



## gl_volks (Sep 19, 2011)

BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> heh you don't even want to know everything you gotta pull to pull the lower timing case


Battery, trans, clutch assembly, basically the same if you were to do a VR lower chain. Yea it's a bit extensive but not a super horror show.


----------



## Scotty_2.0 (Jan 14, 2005)

gl_volks said:


> basically the same if you were to do a VR lower chain


Bingo.


----------



## DRGraphix (Jun 7, 2008)

Bringing this one back. My '07 motor has about 100+ k on it, and is still running strong. I'm trying to find if many people have had a chain issue with '07's. If so, I'll put in a new motor soon.

Chain noise: This really depends on if the oil is warm or not. My '05.5 BGP motor got loud all the time before I changed it. My '07 BGQ sounds loud when the oil is cold, much more subdued after the oil reaches operating temp (higher viscosity). When I think it's getting loud, I have to remember how long I've been driving it that day, and it deosn't seem to be getting worse.

Still, I'd hate to have it jump when I'm in the middle of camping. Does this happen frequently with '07's? They should be getting old enough to see.


----------



## Jerzvulture (May 13, 2021)

impreza_punk said:


> Alright I am strongly considering an 07 Rabbit with roughly 70-80k miles. From my understanding it has the BGP engine. I have been digging through threads reading about the chain tensioner issue and it certainly seems predominant in the 05-06 models.
> Have there been cases of the chain tensioner or chain expanding in 2007 models? Would an aftermarket kit (I've heard ECS makes one) fix the problem and around how much do they run to install? Some threads state that 07+ were updated to fix the problem while other threads state just 08+, any clarity on that would be great.


Only issue I've had with the 07 2.5 is the vacuum pump leaking oil. I'm on 07 rabbit numer 2


----------



## squelchy451 (May 19, 2016)

I've been getting some chain rattle on cold starts, and the neurotic part in me wants to get it fixed.
I'm also throwing in a Valeo single mass flywheel and clutch while the trans is removed. 

If the Koni Yellows fix the ride quality issues, I could see myself really driving the wheels off of this thing.


----------



## DRGraphix (Jun 7, 2008)

..


----------



## VWCorrado93 (Aug 7, 2020)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I think the timing chain/tensioner problem affects all BGP engines. I would stay away from a running car with that engine unless the chain and tensioners have been recently replaced by a professional. I say professional because this is not a job for a shade tree mechanic, too difficult and requires special tools. From what I'm told, the replacement engine CBT, which started in 08 is fixed and no longer has the timing component issues.


----------



## maxeymum (Apr 1, 2019)

VWCorrado93 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I think the timing chain/tensioner problem affects all BGP engines. I would stay away from a running car with that engine unless the chain and tensioners have been recently replaced by a professional. I say professional because this is not a job for a shade tree mechanic, too difficult and requires special tools. From what I'm told, the replacement engine CBT, which started in 08 is fixed and no longer has the timing component issues.


Yep, that's pretty much the case. I have no doubt there are some pre-08s running around with high miles that haven't been affected, but why take the chance by not buying an 08+?


----------



## VWCorrado93 (Aug 7, 2020)

For those who aren't sure what type of 2.5 L engine they have, just remove the engine cover and see the sticker on the valve cover. You do have to remove some air ducting that is integrated with the cover. The sticker will tell you the engine type (ex. BGP, CBT) and the manufacture date. This picture is from a BGP engine manufactured on March 23, 2005.


----------



## VWCorrado93 (Aug 7, 2020)

-


----------



## WtErKeWlEdUbbEr (Jun 20, 2005)

I have an 06 with 115,000 and so far no noise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

